# Macbook Pro slow internet



## onely (Apr 17, 2001)

Hello,

I have a Macbook Pro bought 8 months ago. It was working fine until recently. All of a sudden changing pages is very very slow and often I cannot get on the internet I have to restart and eventually it will go back on line. It is os x 10.5.8 using Safari. The other 3 computers on my home network do not have this problem. 1 is an imac and 2 are pc's. Thank you.


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

Have you tried clearing your cache and your history.


----------



## onely (Apr 17, 2001)

yes I do that all of the time, but thanks for your reply


----------



## m00k (Jul 20, 2005)

Does it only have connection issues when you bring the laptop to a specific location in your house? Maybe you're sitting in a dead spot for your wireless signal.


----------



## onely (Apr 17, 2001)

no it is everywhere.


----------

